# Zu früh gefreut ... Temperatur- oder Krankheitsproblem? Koi klemmt Flossen



## Doc (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich zurück bei Euch.  Hatte die letzten Monate diverse Sachen um die Ohren, so dass ich fast gar nichts am Teich machen konnte.

Nun ... was wäre ein Forum ohne Probleme ... und aktuell habe ich leider eines.

Der April war / ist schön warm und der Teich hatte nach der Inbetriebnahme der Technik und den Aufräumarbeiten eine Temperatur von 16-18 Grad ... alles prima. Ich hatte mir einen Koi vorbestellt und dachte, das passt von den Temperaturen bestens ... also heim mit ihm.
Die letzten zwei Wochen war alles bestens ... Koi Top fit ... jetzt der Temperatursturz und für heute Nacht gibt es eine Frostwarnung.  

Als ich heute nach Hause gekommen bin, lag der neue Koi mit angeklemmten Brustflossen auf dem Teichboden, bewegt sich nur wenig ... aber schwimmt ab und zu.

Mache ich mich verrückt, oder könnten es __ Parasiten sein? 
Ist es "nur" der Temperatursturz? Die anderen Koi klemmen aber kein Flossen ....

Den Filter, die UVC etc. würde ich nur ungern abschalten.


Was würdet Ihr machen? Wie lange sollte man warten? Dass es für Medis zu kalt bzw. nicht optimal ist, weiss ich ... 

Liebe Grüße!!


----------



## Roland O. (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Markus,

auf keinen Fall würde ich Filter und UVC ausschalten - egal welche Temperaturen jetzt noch kommen. Mit strengem Frost ist nicht mehr zu rechnen, kann höchstens für ein paar Stunden mal unter die 0° Marke gehen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen, den Teich noch irgendwie gegen weitere Auskühlung zu schützen. Bei 15.000Liter könnte das ein kleiner Heizstab sein oder eine große Plane mit der man den Teich über Nacht schnell abdeckt. Ideal wäre wahrscheinlich die Kombination von beidem, zumindest solange jetzt die kalten Nächte noch ins Haus stehen.

Weiters die Fütterung einstellen, es wird dir kein Koi verhungern. Wasserwerte checken, gut belüften und den Koi gut beobachten. Eine Abdeckung könnte auch beruhigend auf die Fische wirken, also Stress mindern - der ohnehin durch Temperaturschwankungen gegeben ist!

lg
Roland


----------

